# No temais al 720



## -H- (20 Sep 2018)

VEo que la gente tiene miedo a sacar más de 50.000 E al extranjero, por el dichoso formulario 720 que hay que presentar
No temais para nada este trámite, la asesora me cobró 50 € por hacerlo, pagas una asesoría y ya está
A mí lo que me da miedo dejar aquí el dinero
Además como las tienes declaradas cuando televantes con el pie izquierdo, nada te puede impedir mandar todo tu dinero de golpe a cuentas en el extranjero


----------



## Mephistos (20 Sep 2018)

Más que miedo, lo que da es rabia. El 720 es un abuso tan descarado... ¿Acaso existe algo similar en otro país de la UE? Me parece que somos los únicos pringaos que tenemos que aguantar esto.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (20 Sep 2018)

Pues comparta que asesor es, porque a mí lo menos que me cobraban eran 300€ y al final lo hice yo que no es tampoco nada del otro jueves, pero hay que echar una mañana y por 50€ me la ahorro.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (20 Sep 2018)

MataZombis dijo:


> El 720 se hace en menos de un minuto con el certificado electrónico.
> 
> Esta burocracia lo hacen para poner barreras, que no existen, a las mentes debiles.



Hombre... Más de un minuto se tarda, pero como hay tanto miedo con las sanciones y piden unos datos que en ocasiones son difíciles de encontrar pues al final se trata de desincentivar llevarse el dinero fuera.

Luego solo ponen sanciones cuando hay "equivocaciones" con dolo, lo cual es lógico, pero por equivocarte al poner la dirección de la sede social de replicel :XX: no te van a poner una multa, aunque podrían (y eso es con lo que juegan).

Yo me lo he llevado todo fuera simplemente porque aquí es IMPOSIBLE operar en condiciones con una buena plataforma. Pago los impuestos, y lo único que hago es algo de elusión con reglas estúpidas como la de los dos meses (y eso no tiene nada que ver con el 720)

Estoy con GPM que es en españa pero es una correduria de IB y me ayudan con estos temas y es muy fácil.


----------



## Donald Draper (20 Sep 2018)

es obligatorio hacerlo cuando:

-se tienen más de 50k fuera
-se incrementa en más de 20k lo que se tiene fuera

algo más?


----------



## max power (20 Sep 2018)

Y si lo que tienes fuera te genera Cash sano??

(Pongamos depósito de 40.000 pavos que te rente 0.5%)


----------



## el juli (20 Sep 2018)

MataZombis dijo:


> El 720 se hace en menos de un minuto con el certificado electrónico.
> 
> Esta burocracia lo hacen para poner barreras, que no existen, a las mentes debiles.



El problema no es hacerlo. El problema es ponerse bajo la lupa de Hacienda cuando existen unas sanciones a todas luces desproporcionadas.... confiscatorias. Cada casilla con error....10.000€ de multa

Es una limitación, DE FACTO, a la libertad de movimiento de capitales

Gracias MONTORO.

Recordad, la dictadura actual se llama "Agencia Tributaria".... es la que impone el régimen de terror


----------



## -H- (20 Sep 2018)

el juli dijo:


> El problema no es hacerlo. El problema es ponerse bajo la lupa de Hacienda cuando existen unas sanciones a todas luces desproporcionadas.... confiscatorias. Cada casilla con error....10.000€ de multa
> 
> Es una limitación, DE FACTO, a la libertad de movimiento de capitales
> 
> ...



Para eliminar posibilidad de error vas al gestor que tiene su seguro por si mete la pata- Yo pague hace 3 años que declaré 50 € a mi gestor y ya. Ya os comento el 1 de enero de este año cuanto está cobrando por si alguien lo necesita, está en gijon pero seguro trabaja vía internet
En serio el 720 es una chorrada, que no os coarte


----------



## herodes2 (20 Sep 2018)

No digo que se recurriera a un asesor cuando no existía internet, pero hoy día están todos los modelos en la sede electrónica de la AEAT, con ayudas y guias para rellenarlo, amen de muchos tutoriales de diferentes asesorías que cuelgan en la red, que también es bueno aprender a hacer uno las cosas.


----------



## Juan Garcia (20 Sep 2018)

*No se si es cierto*

Me resuena que alguien para poner cuentas en el extranjero, lo que le pedían era un empadronamiento, documentación.

El tío se piro una temporada a Marruecos donde se empadrono y con ese padrón abrió la cuenta en Europa.

*Esto lo tomo con pinzas*


----------



## Abrojo (20 Sep 2018)

Una pregunta relacionada: si tienes que declarar los rendimientos del capital por depósitos en el extranjero y no has tenido que hacer obligatoriamente el 720, cuándo y cómo lo pones en la Declaración de la renta?

Hay bancos que si les dices que tu residencia fiscal está aquí ya no te cobran los intereses aplicables en su país al vencimiento, ergo tienes que declararlos aquí. ¿Te facilitan la documentación fiscal para justificar los intereses que declaras?


----------



## Futilvago (20 Sep 2018)

Los rendimientos de un año los declaras en la renta del año siguiente, da igual dónde los hayas obtenido.
Lo normal es que el bróker o banco te de la información, si no tendrás que buscarte tu el extracto en la plataforma.


----------



## -H- (20 Sep 2018)

Bueno los que se lo quieran hacer, que se lo hagan, yo solo digo que lo puede hacer un gestor para los que les da pereza o les da miedo, yo prefiero que me lo haga un gestor y así me aseguro la jugada
Pero lo que quería decir en este hilo, que lo hagais vosotros o lo haga el gestor es sencillo, no temáis a ese trámite
Justo era lo que quería Montoro que os diera pereza y por eso no sacarais el dinero de España


----------



## calidatrinchera (20 Sep 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> es obligatorio hacerlo cuando:
> 
> -se tienen más de 50k fuera
> -se incrementa en más de 20k lo que se tiene fuera
> ...



¿Y si No tenías nada y pasa de 0 25k? ¿Cuenta como incremento mayor de 20k?


----------



## vividor (20 Sep 2018)

¿¿El 720 es obligatorio cada vez que transfieras como mínimo 20K???


----------



## -H- (20 Sep 2018)

calidatrinchera dijo:


> ¿Y si No tenías nada y pasa de 0 25k? ¿Cuenta como incremento mayor de 20k?



No, es incrementos una vez que has pasado de 50k y has declarado

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 16:01 ----------




vividor dijo:


> ¿¿El 720 es obligatorio cada vez que transfieras como mínimo 20K???



Si con esos 20k ya pasas de los 50 k en el extranjero a 31/12 o de media en el último trimestre SI
No tienes que declarar cada vez que muevas más de 20k, sino una vez al año como máximo

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 16:18 ----------




vividor dijo:


> Vamos a ver que me aclare, si nunca has hecho el 720, por que lo que tienes fuera no supera los 50k, ¿es necesario cubrir el 720 si hago una transferencia desde España a alguna de mis cuentas en el espacio UE al ser de igual o superior a 20k???... Es la primera vez que lo oigo...



Añado esta respuesta aquí

Vamos a ver, la respuesta es DEPENDE
- Si con lo que tienes y esos 20k superas los 50k si la tienes que hacer
- Si con esos 20k no superas los 50k no tienes porqué hacerlo

La regla de los 20k es para los ya han hecho un 720 y aumentan por encima de 20k al año siguiente
Si todavía no has hecho un 720 no te fijes si la transferencia es de 15k, de 20k o de 35k, lo importante si a 31/12 estas en 50 k o si el ultimo trimestre del año has tenido de media más de 50k

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 16:20 ----------




Donald Draper dijo:


> Otra cosa, la cantidad de 20k o 50k es a foto del 31/12 o da igual cuando hayas tenido esa cantidad?



La cantidad es a foto del 31/12 o si la media del último trimestre lo supera


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Sep 2018)

¿Y lo de la obligación de declarar una cuenta en banco extranjero dentro de la ue aunque no llegue a 50k? , es que ya me hago unos líos del copín 8:.


----------



## -H- (20 Sep 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Y lo de la obligación de declarar una cuenta en banco extranjero dentro de la ue aunque no llegue a 50k? , es que ya me hago unos líos del copín 8:.



No es obligatorio, lo que si es obligatorio declararte los intereses o rendimientos si los hubiere


----------



## herodes2 (20 Sep 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Y lo de la obligación de declarar una cuenta en banco extranjero dentro de la ue aunque no llegue a 50k? , es que ya me hago unos líos del copín 8:.



Te refieres al modelo DD1 que quedó derogado en 2014 creo, ahora sólo existe el 720 .

Cuelgo artículo de Rankia al respecto bastante bien documentado por si a alguien le quedan dudas.

¿A quién debo informar de las cuentas en el extranjero? - Rankia


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Sep 2018)

Gracias a ambos. Pero aparte de eso, supongamos que en mi banco de aquí tengo 40K, este mes que viene lo paso todo a N26 por ejemplo, ¿en la declaración del año que viene si no he comunicado donde ha ido esa pasta los de hacienda se quedan tan panchos?.


----------



## -H- (21 Sep 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Gracias a ambos. Pero aparte de eso, supongamos que en mi banco de aquí tengo 40K, este mes que viene lo paso todo a N26 por ejemplo, ¿en la declaración del año que viene si no he comunicado donde ha ido esa pasta los de hacienda se quedan tan panchos?.



Pues no tienes que comunicar nada, si por ejemplo en vez de a N26 que no da intereses, te la abres en NN bank que si lo da, tendrías que declarar los intereses
En todo caso si mandas 40k fuera a una cuenta a tu nombre, Hacienda por supuesto que lo sabe
Antes de que hicieran el 720 obligatorio iba mandando a Holanda de 2k en 2k para no llamar la atención, y no declaraba intereses para no ser identificado, pero luego canté por solerares con el 720 y me esperaba una multa de 2k por intereses no declarados los anteriores 4 años, que fueron años de intereses buenos, pero no me dijeron ni mú


----------



## Donald Draper (21 Sep 2018)

-H- dijo:


> Pues no tienes que comunicar nada, si por ejemplo en vez de a N26 que no da intereses, te la abres en NN bank que si lo da, tendrías que declarar los intereses
> En todo caso si mandas 40k fuera a una cuenta a tu nombre, Hacienda por supuesto que lo sabe
> Antes de que hicieran el 720 obligatorio iba mandando a Holanda de 2k en 2k para no llamar la atención, y no declaraba intereses para no ser identificado, pero luego canté por solerares con el 720 y me esperaba una multa de 2k por intereses no declarados los anteriores 4 años, que fueron años de intereses buenos, pero no me dijeron ni mú



Pero esos intereses se meten en IRPF y no en 720, no?


----------



## -H- (21 Sep 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Pero esos intereses se meten en IRPF y no en 720, no?



Efectivamente se mete en el IRPF

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 08:52 ----------




Jario dijo:


> Si, se quedan tan panchos, al menos los de la AEAT, que son los que cobran por rendimientos. El problema lo tendrías si tienes que declarar Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio y no los declaras. Si declaras la cuenta de N26, tampoco pasa absolutamente nada, si no lo declaras seguramente ni se enteren.
> 
> A la AEAT deberías pagarle por los intereses, y como los intereses serían poca cosa, incluso si no los declaras no te van a decir nada, pues probablemente ni se enteren porque si N26 no retiene y comunica a la AEAT, no tienen conocimiento.
> 
> Donde la AEAT pilla cacho, al menos hasta que se lo declaren contrario a la legislacion europea, es en lo no declarado que debería estar declarado en el 720.



Ya cuento arriba que yo me esperaba multa cercana a 2000 por no declarar intereses en 4 años que además fueron años de intereses buenos, y ni se molestaron


----------



## Barruno (22 Sep 2018)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Pues comparta que asesor es, porque a mí lo menos que me cobraban eran 300€ y al final lo hice yo que no es tampoco nada del otro jueves, pero hay que echar una mañana y por 50€ me la ahorro.



300 euros puede significar dos cosas:
1) quisieron aprovecharse de ti por algo que por 60 euros está mas que pagao.
2) no te lo querian hacer por lo qie sea y te ponem 300 pavos de honorarios.

Decide tú el por qué.


----------



## -H- (22 Sep 2018)

Respecto a que comparte el asesor, es uno de Gijón y no se lo que cobra ahora, a mi me cobró 50 el año primero que hubo que declarar 720 y desde entonces que no lo necesitaba, este 2 de enero estoy en la asesoría pues no voy a dejar un euro aquí. YA os paso entonces tarifas actualizadas
El que se lo quiera hacer que se lo haga, el que lo quiera encagar que lo encargue, pero lo importante que la gente no tenga miedo de este sencillo tramite, se puso precisamente por eso, para que os de pereza sacar el dinero fuera ¿le vais a seguir el juego a Montoro?


----------



## Efraim (22 Sep 2018)

EStos dos vídeos pueden resultar bastante útiles para cumplimentar el modelo.

[youtube]jS0IzpcUqOM[/youtube]

[youtube]BMiaMZkaLgc[/youtube]


----------



## nekcab (23 Sep 2018)

A mi la duda es que en la declaración hay campos que son obligatorios (con asterisco), y otros que no.

De hecho, puedes presentar la declaración mod.720 sin esos campos sin rellenar, y lo admite. 

Lo que jode es cómo la propia Hacienda te confunde, ya que si vas a a la ayuda, se contradice con el propio formulario, y ahí sí indica que son obligatorios tanto el importe a 31 de Dic.como la media anual.

Respecto a las altas multas de la Agencia, desde hace varios años Estrasburgo ya lleva varias veces indicándole a España que modifique la ley respecto a las cuantías. De hecho, ya existe jurisprudencia respecto a la desproporcionadas multas (2 ciudadanos extranjeros q entraron con dinero en efectivo y no lo declararon: en un caso la multa ascendía al 100% y en el otro al 60% de todo el capital intervenido)


----------



## vividor (23 Sep 2018)

¿Como ha quedado lo del toque de atención de la UE al 720 hispanistaní?


----------



## Futilvago (24 Sep 2018)

Para acciones se cuenta la posición a 31 de diciembre, no la media del trimestre, que creo que hay esa duda.
Para dinero, o media del trimestre o posición a 31 del 12.


----------



## el juli (24 Sep 2018)

Modelo 720. Sanciones formales y Tribunal Justicia Unión Europea - Consulting DMS - Blog

Leeros esto y luego me decís eso de "_*no temáis al 720*_"

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 10:24 ----------

Esto se llama régimen de TERROR fiscal


----------



## -H- (25 Sep 2018)

el juli dijo:


> Modelo 720. Sanciones formales y Tribunal Justicia Unión Europea - Consulting DMS - Blog
> 
> Leeros esto y luego me decís eso de "_*no temáis al 720*_"
> 
> ...



En segundo lugar eso no se está aplicando y si, es una barbaridad
Pero en primer lugar, recordad que por 50 € que cuesta un asesor te aseguras, contra este terror, pues usas el seguro de tu asesor, que si la caga ya estará asegurado, como es lógico y ya te indemnizará

---------- Post added 25-sep-2018 at 13:37 ----------




vividor dijo:


> ¿Como ha quedado lo del toque de atención de la UE al 720 hispanistaní?



De momento en nada, ahí siguen, pero por eso no aplican a fondo, saben que es disparatado


----------



## Betis2 (25 Sep 2018)

La verdad que fácil no es rellenar este modelo. Particularmente no me paso de los 50.000 € y punto.
Además, en mi caso, ING LUX no da el saldo medio del último trimestre en su información fiscal. Eso creo que es una cosa de nuestra querida AEAT para "jodernos" más aún.
El caso, no es fácil y SI, renonozco que a mi me asusta.
Saludos


----------



## el juli (26 Sep 2018)

-H- dijo:


> Pero en primer lugar, recordad que por 50 € que cuesta un asesor te aseguras, contra este terror, pues usas el seguro de tu asesor, que si la caga ya estará asegurado, como es lógico y ya te indemnizará





Eso no es así. La responsabilidad ante la AEAT es tuya, pues tú firmas la declaración.

Y si luego te pasa algo, tendrás que reclamar al gestor por vía judicial y su seguro hará todo lo posible para no pagar. Y va a tener bastante facil no pagar, porque nadie te ha obligado a firmar.


----------



## -H- (26 Sep 2018)

Betis2 dijo:


> La verdad que fácil no es rellenar este modelo. Particularmente no me paso de los 50.000 € y punto.
> Además, en mi caso, ING LUX no da el saldo medio del último trimestre en su información fiscal. Eso creo que es una cosa de nuestra querida AEAT para "jodernos" más aún.
> El caso, no es fácil y SI, renonozco que a mi me asusta.
> Saludos



Es la foto a 31/12 o el saldo medio, con dar la foto a 31/12 te vale, 
Me flipa que temáis a una gestión que se puede delegar por 50 € y no temáis a un corralito


----------



## el juli (26 Sep 2018)

-H- dijo:


> Es la foto a 31/12 o el saldo medio, con dar la foto a 31/12 te vale,
> Me flipa que temáis a una gestión que se puede delegar por 50 € y no temáis a un corralito



Si hombre, yo al corralito lo temo más todavía


----------



## Zenon (29 Sep 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> es obligatorio hacerlo cuando:
> 
> -se tienen más de 50k fuera
> -se incrementa en más de 20k lo que se tiene fuera
> ...



Desconocia la obligacion con el incremento de 20. Teneis un link oficial de la agencia tributaria para repasarlo?

Tambien existe el modelo D-6, que depende del ministerio de economia, que hay que rellenar independientemente de la cantidad que tengamos en valores, y que de momento, aunque obligatorio, no le ha supuesto ninguna sancion a ningun particular.

Al menos eso he leido, aunque no he hecho los deberes


----------



## Betis2 (29 Sep 2018)

-H- dijo:


> Es la foto a 31/12 o el saldo medio, con dar la foto a 31/12 te vale,
> Me flipa que temáis a una gestión que se puede delegar por 50 € y no temáis a un corralito



En el vídeo aparecen las dos casillas como obligatorias, la del saldo a final de 31/12 y el saldo medio de último trimestre. Y la verdad, no voy a calcular a mano un saldo del que si me equivoco me puede costar un digusto.
Además, ahora no le tengo miedo al corralito como cuando abrí la cuenta en Luxemburgo. Entonces no existía el modelo 720 y si te obligaban a comunicar al Banco de España que había abierto una cuenta en el extranjero.
Saludos


----------



## -H- (12 Oct 2018)

Betis2 dijo:


> En el vídeo aparecen las dos casillas como obligatorias, la del saldo a final de 31/12 y el saldo medio de último trimestre. Y la verdad, no voy a calcular a mano un saldo del que si me equivoco me puede costar un disgusto.
> Además, ahora no le tengo miedo al corralito como cuando abrí la cuenta en Luxemburgo. Entonces no existía el modelo 720 y si te obligaban a comunicar al Banco de España que había abierto una cuenta en el extranjero.
> Saludos



Pues sino lo quiere calcular, muy sencillo, coge usted unos pantallazos, le paga 50 € a un asesor, y se lo hace el asesor y usted no hace nada de nada. Eso es lo que explico en este hilo
Comprendo que hay un ambiente general de que hay menos posibilidad de corralito y que quedan fases antes de llegar ahí, pero en realidad los datos son peores, antes estábamos en superhabit y ahora estamos en deuda record, con unos fundamentales de la economía mundial desastrosos y un informe del FMI muy duro con España esta misma semana y visita de mujer de negro de BCE esta misma semana
El FMI empeora sus previsiones de deuda, déficit y paro para España mientras avisa de "tormentas" para la economía mundial 
El FMI empeora sus previsiones de deuda, déficit y paro para España mientras avisa de "tormentas" para la economía mundial
El BCE se reúne de forma discreta con los jefes de los bancos españoles en pleno debate sobre rentabilidad
El BCE se reúne de forma discreta con los jefes de los bancos españoles en pleno debate sobre rentabilidad | Economía

Por pagar una vez un coste de 50 e se asegura del corralito español
Además con la oferta actual de NN BAnk le pagan a usted por abrir una cuenta y mantenerla con 1000 e un mes 50 €, así que le regalan el coste del asesor para declarar todas sus cuentas
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Nationale-Nederlanden cuenta ahorro al 0.4%


----------



## needmoney (12 Oct 2018)

herodes2 dijo:


> No digo que se recurriera a un asesor cuando no existía internet, pero hoy día están todos los modelos en la sede electrónica de la AEAT, con ayudas y guias para rellenarlo, amen de muchos tutoriales de diferentes asesorías que cuelgan en la red, que también es bueno aprender a hacer uno las cosas.



por muchos tutoriales que mires cambian las reglas cada 2 por tres es imposible estar al dia

te equivocas en una coma y haces click en otra casilla y game over, multazo de a saber cuanto :XX: desgraciados ijos de puta


----------



## eloy_85 (15 Oct 2018)

max power dijo:


> Y si lo que tienes fuera te genera Cash sano??
> 
> (Pongamos depósito de 40.000 pavos que te rente 0.5%)



¿160 euros/ año es cash sano?

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 17:10 ----------




needmoney dijo:


> por muchos tutoriales que mires cambian las reglas cada 2 por tres es imposible estar al dia
> 
> te equivocas en una coma y haces click en otra casilla y game over, multazo de a saber cuanto :XX: desgraciados ijos de puta



por mucho que quieras conducir coches es imposible estar seguro, las normas de trafico cambian cada 2 por 3. en un carretera convencional te equivocas de carril cuando viene un camion y no lo cuentas o multazo de a saber cuanto :XX: desgraciados ijos de puta


----------



## -H- (16 Oct 2018)

needmoney dijo:


> por muchos tutoriales que mires cambian las reglas cada 2 por tres es imposible estar al dia
> 
> te equivocas en una coma y haces click en otra casilla y game over, multazo de a saber cuanto :XX: desgraciados ijos de puta



Por eso está la sencilla solución de pagar a un gestor que por más o menos 50 euros te lo hace y te quitas la preocupación
Yo es lo que hago


----------



## senul (17 Oct 2018)

Tengo una duda, si estás casado en bienes gananciales y cada uno de los cónyuges tiene una cuenta con menos de 50.000 €, pero la suma de ambas cuentas es superior a esos 50.000 €, ¿Hay que hacer el 720?


----------



## -H- (17 Oct 2018)

senul dijo:


> Tengo una duda, si estás casado en bienes gananciales y cada uno de los cónyuges tiene una cuenta con menos de 50.000 €, pero la suma de ambas cuentas es superior a esos 50.000 €, ¿Hay que hacer el 720?



Yo entiendo que no porque en la ley no se indica y lo que no está prohibido está permitido


----------



## Futilvago (17 Oct 2018)

senul dijo:


> Tengo una duda, si estás casado en bienes gananciales y cada uno de los cónyuges tiene una cuenta con menos de 50.000 €, pero la suma de ambas cuentas es superior a esos 50.000 €, ¿Hay que hacer el 720?



Sí
Si la suma es superior a 50.000 hay que presentarlo, y no se dividen las cantidades entre dos al estar a nombre de los dos esposos, aquí da igual.


----------



## -H- (17 Oct 2018)

Futilvago dijo:


> Sí
> Si la suma es superior a 50.000 hay que presentarlo, y no se dividen las cantidades entre dos al estar a nombre de los dos esposos, aquí da igual.



Sí, puede que tengas razón


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Oct 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> es obligatorio hacerlo cuando:
> 
> -se tienen más de 50k fuera
> -se incrementa en más de 20k lo que se tiene fuera
> ...



entonces el primer año no puedes sacar mas de 20.000 euros?.


----------



## senul (17 Oct 2018)

Futilvago dijo:


> Sí
> Si la suma es superior a 50.000 hay que presentarlo, y no se dividen las cantidades entre dos al estar a nombre de los dos esposos, aquí da igual.



Pero cada uno tendría su propia cuenta, que sólo estaría a su nombre y no al nombre del otro cónyuge.


----------



## Futilvago (17 Oct 2018)

senul dijo:


> Pero cada uno tendría su propia cuenta, que sólo estaría a su nombre y no al nombre del otro cónyuge.



Da igual a nombre de quién estén las cuentas, si estás en gananciales las cuentas y los rendimientos son de los dos.
Los rendimientos (p.e. dividendos), si que se dividen entre 2, lógicamente, pero para el 720 no, al ser informativo.


----------



## -H- (17 Oct 2018)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> entonces el primer año no puedes sacar mas de 20.000 euros?.



Puedes sacar lo que quieras, cuando tienes que hacer el 720 otra vez es SI añades a la cuenta ya declarada más de 20 k
Por ejemplo 

2015: cuenta con 45k no hace falta 720
2016: añades 10k y tienes 55k tienes que hacer 720
2017: añades 10 k y tienes 65 k no tienes que volver a hacer 720
2018: añades 15 K y tienes 80k, excede en más de 20 lo declaro en 2016, tienes que hacer el 720 otra vez


----------



## Betis2 (29 Oct 2018)

Hacienda desafía a Bruselas y mantiene las sanciones del modelo 720 en su plan contra el fraude - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com


----------



## Sor Hortiga (29 Oct 2018)

Yo lo presento todos los años sin ningún problema. Dudo mucho que vayan a meter esas multas por equivocarse a alquien que, como yo, tiene depósitos en Francia y acciones en degiro.es.


----------



## MRROBOT (29 Oct 2018)

A ver, ahora hay cuentas con IBAN en Alemania (banco N26) y IBAN en UK (Revolut) además hay gente que utiliza el broker DeGiro en Holanda. Entiendo que esos pasan a Hacienda los datos, no? 

Se debe hacer el 720????


----------



## Parada_tecnica (29 Oct 2018)

MRROBOT dijo:


> A ver, ahora hay cuentas con IBAN en Alemania (banco N26) y IBAN en UK (Revolut) además hay gente que utiliza el broker DeGiro en Holanda. Entiendo que esos pasan a Hacienda los datos, no?
> 
> Se debe hacer el 720????



Si, si tiene más de 50.000 euros o su valor equivalente en otros activos, los fondos están depositados fuera del país 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Oct 2018)

MRROBOT dijo:


> A ver, ahora hay cuentas con IBAN en Alemania (banco N26) y IBAN en UK (Revolut) además hay gente que utiliza el broker DeGiro en Holanda. Entiendo que esos pasan a Hacienda los datos, no?
> 
> Se debe hacer el 720????



No sé, creo que hay demasiada histeria con que si hacienda tiene los poderes de la Stasi.

He vivido en UK y las diferentes administraciones públicas no se enteran lo que haces con unas o con otras. Estaba harto de ver reclamaciones a mis direcciones de gente que había vivido ahí hacía 10 años y que debía cantidades en miles de libras. Al final aprendí que hay tanto lío inmigrantil que no pagué ciertos impuestos (delito penal) y la administración ni lo procesó.

Si ni las administraciones hablan efectivamente entre ellas, mucho menos los bancos. Allí las cuentas bancarias son semi-sagradas. Estaban tratando de aprobar una ley para trincar pasta en las cuentas si alguien no había pagado ciertos impuestos, porque no podían confiscarlas.

Si eso ocurre con UK, imaginate lo que un banco de UK va a comunicarle a la hacienda española... sobre todo a España, con lo que nos han querido siempre los anglos.


----------



## el juli (30 Oct 2018)

Antes se tenía el Santo temor a Dios

Ahora se tiene el TEMOR a la GESTAPO actual : la Agencia Tributaria Española....


----------



## Sor Hortiga (30 Oct 2018)

MRROBOT dijo:


> A ver, ahora hay cuentas con IBAN en Alemania (banco N26) y IBAN en UK (Revolut) además hay gente que utiliza el broker DeGiro en Holanda. Entiendo que esos pasan a Hacienda los datos, no?
> 
> Se debe hacer el 720????



Con degiro ya te digo yo que sí.


----------



## MRROBOT (30 Oct 2018)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Con degiro ya te digo yo que sí.



Pero si pasa de 50k pavos, claro.


----------



## Betis2 (31 Oct 2018)

MRROBOT dijo:


> Pero si pasa de 50k pavos, claro.



Si pasas de 50.000,00 € con la suma de los 3: Degiro, N26 y Revolut.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2018)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Según algunos mensajes de este hilo ahora no hay riesgo de corralito.
> 
> Me gustaría saber en qué fundamentan esta opinión, porque yo veo más riesgo que nunca, por la subida de impuestos, asfixia a los autónomos que obligará a muchos a bajar la persiana para siempre y -si se cumple la amenaza- restricción a la recompra de deuda plurinacional por el BCE, con lo que tocaría acudir a los 'mercados' y los 'mercados' podrían no acudir a comprar papelitos con la garantía del tesoro custodiado por el Frente Popular anticapitalista, feminista, no heteronormativo, etc.
> 
> ...



A mi el corralito de no poder pagar más de 2500€ en efectivo obligándome a vincular a las partes a una banca (empresa privada), me parece ya inconcebible.

Pero como bajamos la oreja y ponemos el ojete en pompa, pues lo próximo será una limitación de retiradas en efectivo a la que la masa borreguil aplaudirá...y se promocionará como medida antigilipoyas.

Lo que menos miedo me da hoy en día es el corralito...me dan más miedo los iluminados crea leyes antitodo para esquilmar al trabajador productivo.


----------



## Un globo que me se escapó (1 Nov 2018)

-H- dijo:


> VEo que la gente tiene miedo a sacar más de 50.000 E al extranjero, por el dichoso formulario 720 que hay que presentar
> No temais para nada este trámite, la asesora me cobró 50 € por hacerlo, pagas una asesoría y ya está
> A mí lo que me da miedo dejar aquí el dinero
> Además como las tienes declaradas cuando televantes con el pie izquierdo, nada te puede impedir mandar todo tu dinero de golpe a cuentas en el extranjero



Tú lo que quiere e que me comaltigre, mi negra. ::


----------



## Betis2 (1 Nov 2018)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Según algunos mensajes de este hilo ahora no hay riesgo de corralito.
> 
> Me gustaría saber en qué fundamentan esta opinión, porque yo veo más riesgo que nunca, por la subida de impuestos, asfixia a los autónomos que obligará a muchos a bajar la persiana para siempre y -si se cumple la amenaza- restricción a la recompra de deuda plurinacional por el BCE, con lo que tocaría acudir a los 'mercados' y los 'mercados' podrían no acudir a comprar papelitos con la garantía del tesoro custodiado por el Frente Popular anticapitalista, feminista, no heteronormativo, etc.
> 
> ...



El riesgo de corralito viene también determinado por la situación de la banca, y ahora está mejor que hace unos años. El último caso fue el Popular, que si no se lo llega a quedar el Santander, hubieran restringido la salida de dinero de los depositantes del mismo. 
El riesgo pais siempre está, pero la famosa prima de riesgo está mas controlada que antes. También tenemos la deuda por las nubes, pero peor está en ese aspecto Italia, que ha presentado unos presupuestos que la Comisión Europea se los ha rechazado. Es decir, para mi hoy en día es menos seguro un banco italiano que uno español, tanto por el riesgo de pais como por el riesgo de los propios bancos que no se han saneado como aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Abr 2019)

Obligación de declarar - Agencia Tributaria


----------



## azazel_iii (4 Abr 2019)

Ojo que son 50.000€ por *cada* grupo, y hay 3 grupos:

1) Acciones, fondos

2) Cuentas bancarias y depósitos

3) Inmuebles

Yo tengo sumando de la 1) y 2) más de 50000€ pero no de manera independiente, y no lo tenía claro, así que pedí cita en Hacienda para informarme sobre el 720 y me dijero eso, que tiene que ser por grupo, lo que pasa que el 720 se usa para hacer declaración conjunta.

Con lo único que no tuvieron ni idea si debería declararse o no era con las cuentas de crowfunding tipo Viainvest. De hecho no tenía ni zorra de qué era eso, pero me sugirió que lo metiera si superaba la cantidad. ¿Alguno tenéis idea de esto?


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Dic 2019)

He leído que aunque no se presente el mod 720 por no estar obligado, SI HAY QUE DECLARAR los intereses generados por las cuentas en el extranjero 

¿alguien puede confirmar o ampliar estar información?


----------



## Abrojo (7 Dic 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> He leído que aunque no se presente el mod 720 por no estar obligado, SI HAY QUE DECLARAR los intereses generados por las cuentas en el extranjero
> 
> ¿alguien puede confirmar o ampliar estar información?



Si y solo si no has declarado dichos intereses en el otro pais. De haberlos declarado y ser en un pais con acuerdos para no tener doble imposición, no los has de declarar. Lo habitual no obstante es que los bancos no te retengan si eres no residente y declares por la renta universal allí donde residas.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Dic 2019)

Por cierto que me toca pasar por el puto aro pq supero el límite. Es muy complicado desglosar las cantidades si solo tengo dos cuentas? Se ha de poner el valor a 31 diciembre o además el último saldo trimestral? Se ha de incluir prueba de los extractos?


----------



## miau2020 (7 Dic 2019)

max power dijo:


> Y si lo que tienes fuera te genera Cash sano??
> 
> (Pongamos depósito de 40.000 pavos que te rente 0.5%)



consultalo con ese banco que te da ese cash sano. quiza ya te retienen los impuestos que tocan.


----------



## Galvani (8 Dic 2019)

¿Otra vez la gente con el 720? En ING lux se acabó lo de poder tener dinero gratis. Yo cierro la cuenta ya y lo diversifico. Hemos tenido muchos años el dinero parado para nada. 

No sé que banco hay ahora que no cobre y que deje abrir cuenta pero vamos, si pasa algo me parece que nos va a dar igual tenerlo en un banco aquí que en Suiza. A los pobres nos joden siempre. 

El 720 lo único malo que tiene es lo del saldo medio del último trimestre, que no te lo da el banco y has de calcularlo, pero con el extracto de movimientos se saca. En YouTube viene como hacer el 720 y no hace falta certificado ni dni electrónico, con lo de la clave pin vale.


----------



## el juli (10 Dic 2019)

Esta es la dramática situación:

SANCIÓN 150% POR PRESENTAR FUERA PLAZO MODELO 720 ANULADA POR EL TRIBUNAL ECONÓMICO-ADMINISTRATIVO CENTRAL - Consulting DMS - Blog


----------



## Galvani (10 Dic 2019)

Y cuando cierras una cuenta fuera también hay que presentarlo si lo presentaste para abrirla.


----------



## bolsayladrillo (2 Abr 2020)

yo tengo la cuenta nn con 40.000e

los meses del año pasado me han generado unos 100e

cómo y cuándo los declaro? es obligatorio declararlos? gracias


----------



## -H- (2 Abr 2020)

Lo declaras en tu declaración de Hacienda, no tiene nada que ver con el 720 que es otra cosa, totalmente obligatorio declararlo como cualquier otro interes que percibas en cualquier banco del mundo o español si eres residente fiscal aquí y declaras aquí


----------



## Galvani (3 Abr 2020)

Sí, cuando rescatas el dinero otra vez el puto 720 A ver, yo he tenido dinero fuera y pienso que ha sido una gilipollez que podía traer problemas si tienes un error haciendo el puto 720 Hacienda sabe lo que tienes fuera. 

En caso de que pase algo pienso que te da igual. Siendo residente aquí lo que puedan saber que tienes y en la UE... La mejor protección fondos, acciones... Pero claro...

Si eres político sí que las cosas son diferentes.


----------



## Galvani (3 Abr 2020)

bolsayladrillo dijo:


> yo tengo la cuenta nn con 40.000e
> 
> los meses del año pasado me han generado unos 100e
> 
> cómo y cuándo los declaro? es obligatorio declararlos? gracias



Los sumas a los rendimientos de las cuentas de aquí.


----------



## Eremita (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Bueno los que se lo quieran hacer, que se lo hagan, yo solo digo que lo puede hacer un gestor para los que les da pereza o les da miedo, yo prefiero que me lo haga un gestor y así me aseguro la jugada
> Pero lo que quería decir en este hilo, que lo hagais vosotros o lo haga el gestor es sencillo, no temáis a ese trámite
> Justo era lo que quería Montoro que os diera pereza y por eso no sacarais el dinero de España



Si me permites, añadiría que mejor en una gestoría con seguro en vigor que cubra posibles errores de confección, en caso de sanción por alguna equivocación.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> En segundo lugar eso no se está aplicando y si, es una barbaridad
> Pero en primer lugar, recordad que por 50 € que cuesta un asesor te aseguras, contra este terror, pues usas el seguro de tu asesor, que si la caga ya estará asegurado, como es lógico y ya te indemnizará
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-sep-2018 at 13:37 ----------
> ...



Si, lo de asesor con seguro lo comento más adelante, es parte muy importante de la jugada


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Abr 2020)

Mejor que lo hagais vostros o almenos lo superviseis . Imainad que la gestoria cierra digamos este año y dentro de 3 o 15 años ( dicen que no caduca ) os llaman diciendo que esa presentacion tiene errores o no se les presentó ? . Donde esta el seguro que paga eso de una accion de hace mas de 10 años ?


----------



## 5=6 (3 Abr 2020)

El 720 es tu amigo... y lo sabes.


----------



## romeoalfa (3 Abr 2020)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Pues comparta que asesor es, porque a mí lo menos que me cobraban eran 300€ y al final lo hice yo que no es tampoco nada del otro jueves, pero hay que echar una mañana y por 50€ me la ahorro.



explica un poquito el procedimiento, que lo voy a tener que hacer


----------



## empy (3 Abr 2020)

el juli dijo:


> Eso no es así. La responsabilidad ante la AEAT es tuya, pues tú firmas la declaración.
> 
> Y si luego te pasa algo, tendrás que reclamar al gestor por vía judicial y su seguro hará todo lo posible para no pagar. Y va a tener bastante facil no pagar, porque nadie te ha obligado a firmar.



Tal cual, lo mismo ocurre con todos los modelos de las declaraciones, como iva, irpf, etc el responsable eres tu, y luego si tu quieres vas contra tu gestor y ahi ya lo que logres demostrar.


----------



## casconet (3 Abr 2020)

Qué hacéis hablando del 720? Ya pasó el periodo para declararlo, fue hasta el 31/3. Si se presenta ahora os crujen directamente por hacerlo a destiempo


----------



## jurbu (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> VEo que la gente tiene miedo a sacar más de 50.000 E al extranjero, por el dichoso formulario 720 que hay que presentar
> No temais para nada este trámite, la asesora me cobró 50 € por hacerlo, pagas una asesoría y ya está
> A mí lo que me da miedo dejar aquí el dinero
> Además como las tienes declaradas cuando televantes con el pie izquierdo, nada te puede impedir mandar todo tu dinero de golpe a cuentas en el extranjero



Y cuanto tiempo crees que tararía el banco extranjero en hacer una transferencia a la Hacienda Española en caso de una "requisa".

Una vez que rellenas el 720 es igual dónde tengas el dinero, simplemente te puede resolver un problema en caso de quiebra de banco que será otro estado quien te restaurará hasta 100.000€, pero eso lo puedes resolver en España con bancos respaldados por el fondo de garantía de otro país.


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Abr 2020)

Krieger3 dijo:


> Entiendo, entonces, que si tengo 40.000 en líquido en una cuenta corriente, y otros 40.000 en un broker extranjero, no estaría obligado a presentar el 720. ¿Es correcto?



Si, es correcto. Mas dudoso es si el efectivo lo tienes en la cuenta del broker. Es decir una cuenta en el broker con 60k y solo 40k invertidos. Por lo que he leido en google, dependiendo del broker deberia hacerse el 720. No se si es cierto. Se supone que es asi porque en algunos brokers como Degiro tienen invertida tu liquidez en algun tipo de fondo, por lo que entraria en el mismo grupo que la acciones


----------



## casconet (6 Abr 2020)

Si los 40.000 en el broker son fondos acciones o bonos, no
Si de los 40.000 en el broker tienes al menos 10.000 en liquido, sí que tienes obligación, Deberías informar entonces de la cuenta y del dinero en el broker



Krieger3 dijo:


> Entiendo, entonces, que si tengo 40.000 en líquido en una cuenta corriente, y otros 40.000 en un broker extranjero, no estaría obligado a presentar el 720. ¿Es correcto?


----------

